# Lures for Surf Fishing



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I plan on fishing the surf as well as the pier during my visit next week at okaloosa island. This question is for the surf. I will have a rod rigged up for bottom fishing but what about a casting setup? Will I have much luck casting lures while waiting for something to hit my bottom rig? If so, what would you recommend throwing?


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

I do well with good ol' pompano jigs. You can bump it along the bottom. Or if a school of something is going by and feeding hard I just toss it out and reel it in fast.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Fishing Lures*

I usually keep a Pompano jig on a light rod for running and gunning. If I'm sitting and soaking, I leave one bait on the bottom and cast the others with whatever I think I need for whatever swims by. I keep a jig for Cobia but can and will use a Spook, Robert's Ranger or a large gold or silver spoon.

I have caught some big fish on all of them. C2


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.. what size pompano jigs do you all recommend?


----------



## Avid (May 10, 2011)

Good thread and actually why I joined the forum. Pompano jig is a good idea but any one you'd suggest? I thought I'd post my own Fish pictures gallery
You can check out most on www.google.com

Site links:

Braggin' Board
Fishing Tackle
Saltwater Fishing
Freshwater Fishing 
Fishing Women 
Trout fishing pictures
Bass fishing pictures
Salmon fishing pictures
Walleye fishing pictures
Catfish fishing
Crappie fishing pictures
Striper fishing pictures
Deep Sea Fishing
game fish pictures
Billfish pictures
Grouper fishing pictures
snook fishing pictures
Tuna fishing pictures
Tarpon fishing pictures
Cobia fishing pictures
Snapper fishing pictures
Halibut fishing pictures
King Mackerel fishing pictures
Barracuda fishing pictures
Fly Fishing pictures
Bowfishing pictures
Kayak Fishing pictures
Spear Fishing pictures
Ice Fishing pictures
Fly tying pictures
Rod Building
Taxidermy pictures


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Jig Size*

You want to dig into the bottom to create the 'Magic Spurt of Sand' which simulates a critter trying to dig itself to safety. This attracts the fish.

Whatever weight you need to get it to bump the bottom. I also created a Digger Jig which enhances this action. I will go up to 1/2 oz usually. If I need more weight, I'll go tandem or even fish on a dropper(Chicken) Rig, letting the weight do the digging.. 

Go with the flow. JMHO C2


----------

